
Oracle-owned point-of-sale service suffers from malware attack - aburan28
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/08/oracle-owned-point-of-sale-service-suffers-from-malware-attack/
======
SixSigma
This must be particularly galling for Oracle who have been doing a transition
of MICROS support [1] since the 2014 acquisition.

Previously it [2] was hosted on BOMGAR [3] who trumpeted the contract for more
than 330,000 MICROS systems installed in restaurants, hotels, motels, casinos,
and leisure, entertainment and retail operations in more than 130 countries
[4].

I wonder what it says about the National Institute of Standards and Technology
(FIPS) 140-2 Level 2 Certification system, which the Bomgar appliance was the
first and only remote support product to achieve full certification.

[1]
[http://www.oracle.com/us/corporate/acquisitions/micros/suppo...](http://www.oracle.com/us/corporate/acquisitions/micros/support/)

[2] [https://customersupport.micros.com/](https://customersupport.micros.com/)

[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bomgar](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bomgar)

[4] [https://www.bomgar.com/press/releases/micros-selects-
bomgar-...](https://www.bomgar.com/press/releases/micros-selects-bomgar-for-
pci-compliant-remote-support-of-more-than-330000)

